# The Lighter Side



## Misty (Mar 11, 2015)

This joke was in our church bulletin and thought it was funny. 

The prospective father in law asked "Young man, can you support a family?" 
The surprised groom replied "Well no, I was just planning to support your
daughter. The rest of you will have to fend for yourselves."


----------



## Falcon (Mar 11, 2015)

Good answer!


----------



## Ina (Mar 11, 2015)

Misty, I seriously tried that, but it didn't work for me.  I ended up caring for both sides of our family, that included three generations, but I recieved so much love from each one.  I think family humor is the funniest.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2015)

Funny one Misty! :lol:


----------



## Misty (Mar 11, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Good answer!



I thought it was a good answer too, Falcon,  and I wasn't expecting it and had to laugh.


----------



## Misty (Mar 11, 2015)

Ina said:


> Misty, I seriously tried that, but it didn't work for me.  I ended up caring for both sides of our family, that included three generations, but I recieved so much love from each one.  I think family humor is the funniest.



Hi Ina  Good for you, taking care of both sides of your family, and receiving alot of Love. That doesn't always happen...you were blessed.


----------



## Misty (Mar 11, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Funny one Misty! :lol:



Glad you got a laugh from it too, SeaBreeze......:thanks: for letting me know.


----------

